# A Bit late perhaps?



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

A strange thing is that when I finally managed to get gtiem to upload some pictures to the Rally fourun mo one looks at them.
Is it because I was very late (I need a long time using dialup) or my photography is CR**? I do notice that one other has seen them since the France rally only one.
So that begs the question do I need to post that I have finally managed to upload ?
Mike


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

If its been a while since the event, it does help to announce it.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Okedoke!
Well I guess this is a notification,
I have added 4 extra pickies to the France 2007 rally gallery


----------

